# Please help me find this piece!



## Veranuem (Apr 13, 2013)

I have heard a particular version of "Aquarium" from Carnival of the Animals, which has a pair of violins/stringed instruments prominently featured as the main instrument, and piano as the background. There are no other instruments that I can hear, just those three. I have looked all over, and the only place I have ever heard it is on the "hold music" over the phone from a certain company. I don't know if this helps, I was told the hold music comes from a station in Florida, where the company office is located. (So it might be by a local artist in Florida, possibly?) I love this version, it's really beautiful and eerie. I've seen sheet music for it, I'm looking for an audio piece I can listen to. Please let me know if anyone can tell me where I might be able to find it!


----------



## Veranuem (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah, just saw the "for members trying to identify" thread. Sorry, please delete this!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Kelet Ensemble / Arensky trio has arranged the work for piano trio, but I can´t see a CD release on the web from them
http://yaconn.org/ya-artists/4730/kelet-ensemble-formerly-known-as-arensky-piano-trio


----------

